# HOW DID YOU DECIDE YOUR SPECIES?



## MasonBee (May 15, 2017)

HELLO. 
So I'm kinda new but have been dabblin' in fur stuff since forever. 
I was wondering how you decided on your species?

I feel like I'm very split between a bunch that are appealing to me, and have represented myself as a million different things in my time, but nothing has really stuck. Like i dig hyena's aesthetically but I feel like the idea of a hyena is not quite what my personality is like?
I know some people are just like YES this is IT right away, like I have a friend whose just 100% a Koala and that's that. 
idk I'm very indecisive about my whole life? and kinda go through big phases of being obsessed with certain things?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2017)

forums.furaffinity.net: Your OC's Species?
forums.furaffinity.net: How did you pick your fursona species?
^ We have two more or less of the same thread..

Takes you 5-15 seconds to see if you don't make a duplicate thread.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (May 15, 2017)

Huskies are a pretty obvious choice for most furries and you see a lot of them at fur cons in their fursuit. I just love their cuteness and furriness, it really suits my personality. I know people who have a few diffrent fursonas so I can see myself playing around a bit with diffrent identities, after all there are so many animals to play around with ️‍


----------



## MasonBee (May 15, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Your OC's Species?
> forums.furaffinity.net: How did you pick your fursona species?
> ^ We have two more or less of the same thread..
> 
> Takes you 5-15 seconds to see if you don't make a duplicate thread.





Yakamaru said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Your OC's Species?
> forums.furaffinity.net: How did you pick your fursona species?
> ^ We have two more or less of the same thread..
> 
> Takes you 5-15 seconds to see if you don't make a duplicate thread.


OOPS YEAH I actually did check but I think the other discussion was a page back and someone posted a new response, brought it to the front, as I was making this one? 
Idk man but sorry I'll be more careful in the future


----------



## MasonBee (May 15, 2017)

MasonBee said:


> OOPS YEAH I actually did check but I think the other discussion was a page back and someone posted a new response, brought it to the front, as I was making this one?
> Idk man but sorry I'll be more careful in the future


Ok tryin to delete this so there's no copies but I cannot, 
So I'll just edit the thread to be more specific/not a copy


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2017)

MasonBee said:


> OOPS YEAH I actually did check but I think the other discussion was a page back and someone posted a new response, brought it to the front, as I was making this one?
> Idk man but sorry I'll be more careful in the future


Don't worry about it, mate.

Back ontopic: Wolves. I love'em. I am 100% Furry trash, too. Boom, Fursona, born.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2017)

I didn't. I turned into a fox after a guy in a fursuit had his way with me. Henceforth, I'm traumatized for life.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 16, 2017)

Foxes are my fave animal. It's as simple as that. That being said, tho, they only just recently came on to my radar. But, it was definitely love at first sight~!


----------



## sawarineko (May 25, 2017)

i always just liked cats a lot,, the nice thing with cats is that there's so many different breeds with different personality traits so you can definitely always find a cat breed to represent ur personality??

but if you think hyenas are cool you can make one with a different personality to fit you more, it's not like your character has to be a stereotype of the animal and their stereotpe traits!! and if you feel it doesn't work out for you, you can always change your fursona or remake entirely, just play around and try a few things


----------



## Alstren (May 25, 2017)

Naw man break the mould be a bird.

In all seriousness just go with the animal that you find the most relatable, and it will stick due to being something you can see your self in.


----------



## Xaroin (May 26, 2017)

Too many words, don't feel like explaining
Point being
1) Dergons are cute
2) Muscular Anthro dergons are hot
3) Symbolism with living in cave not doing much
4) The freedom they have


----------



## Andromedahl (May 26, 2017)

I don't really "click" with any animals but I still like em, I like aliens, sooo I bullshitted a fursona and was like "yup that's a uhhhh... alien."


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 26, 2017)

Pretty much answered this many times but here we go again

Mine wasnt a choosy decision, it just happened because I know the elements that make up my individuality  I had no trouble choosing a wolf because I always liked wolves (felt close to them, connected, obsessed etc.), the winged/hybrid was added shortly thereafter (because I became fascinated by the fantastical nature of winged canid art on DA, because I had flying dreams, I was a big fan of the maximum ride series). 

No choosing process existed. The only changes over time were design changes, specieswise he's always been a wolf, a winged wolf, and a wolvian.


----------



## Multoran (May 26, 2017)

I chose my species by looking in the mirror, and seeing a human.
At that moment, I knew what I was, and that nothing I ever did could change that o;


----------



## Kazara (May 26, 2017)

I basically asked myself what my favorite species was. I always liked dragons quite a bit, so it was natural for me to choose a dragon sona. A year or so later though, I slowly fell in love with wolves and then boom, two sonas.


----------



## Royn (May 26, 2017)

Lol was bestowed at about three by Gramps.  Then way later Sergals were real familiar so hybridized.


----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2017)

From a song. Someone Who's Cool by Odds. It's a sheep in wolf's clothing. :3


----------



## Cioze (May 31, 2017)

It took me 18 years to decide on my fursona.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (May 31, 2017)

I love canines ever since I was a kid. That's pretty much it.


----------



## ebbingRose (May 31, 2017)

I chose my fursona on the basis of my personality- now, she is an improbable mix between two farm animals, as I was unable to decide between the two.
I am sheepish and can, most unfortunately, be dragged into following the herd, and considering my fluffy hair, it brought up the idea of a sheep for me, but a counter-consideration arose: I have that calm, kind of dreamy nature of a cow, as I often witness in their resting about the fields they graze. There is other animals I like, such as hyenas and vultures, but I attempted to choose an animal that suited my personality, other animals being set aside purely to be characters, naught sonas.


----------



## Tytysi (May 31, 2017)

I've played the game Transformice for years. My first "signature outfit" on the game was a feminine pirate skeleton get up. However, I fell in love with another- Egyptian lion mouse. I doodled a bit, seeing how I wanted the anthro version to look, and settled on what I have now. And thus Tytysi the Lion-Mouse was born.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 3, 2017)

I knew I was going to be canine, probably some sort of wolf. I had a hard time deciding on which type for a long time. I was concentrating on real canines too much and never considered a fantasy species until I found a piece of art that I fell in love with. I knew that was it as soon as I saw it. So my fursona became a fantasy striped wolf species with turquoise eyes...


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 5, 2017)

I realized I can't draw chameleons, and I'm such a sheep that a dog seemed the obvious second choice.

Or, more honestly, I just doodled a bunch of designs and doggo boy just felt like "me". I did kind of want to avoid going for a dog because of how "cliche" it seems to be, but considering the whole self-expression thing I didn't see the point in trying to be different just to be "cool" if it meant sacrificing the ability to relate with my character.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 6, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> Huskies are a pretty obvious choice for most furries and you see a lot of them at fur cons in their fursuit. I just love their cuteness and furriness, it really suits my personality. I know people who have a few diffrent fursonas so I can see myself playing around a bit with diffrent identities, after all there are so many animals to play around with ️‍



you mean like this?


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 6, 2017)

I chose a dragon because i love dragons and have been obsessed with them since i was a child. I remember defending them from my family who would tell me that dragons are the symbols for the devil...I remember researching through books and showing that many dragons are symbolic representations of good, protection, and well being...they didn't care but i still love them and collect them in my life....honestly i couldn't be any other creature.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 6, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> I chose a dragon because i love dragons and have been obsessed with them since i was a child. I remember defending them from my family who would tell me that dragons are the symbols for the devil...I remember researching through books and showing that many dragons are symbolic representations of good, protection, and well being...they didn't care but i still love them and collect them in my life....honestly i couldn't be any other creature.



i like the mythos about them and how there's different versions 

i remember we went to a Museum and they had old norse books with translations and one of them was some kind of farming manual and it was normal until it suddenly said 

"and a good Shepard should always keep his sheep in shelter and secure at night less he wants them to be taken by dragons if nearby a mountain be extra vigilant of Giants who will try to steal your stock" 

it was just funny and not expected


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 7, 2017)

Admittedly, I didn't really 'choose' a species. Because I started thinking in terms of real-life and the mixing of races as time passes. Moreso when I remember back to the times I delved into genealogy and traced that rabbit hole back all too far. Logic, a hypothetical world of Furs and a fictional parental figure with diverse tastes (just to reinforce the idea) and I essentially came to the conclusion of 'mutt' hybrid. Hyperanalytics as usual. 

Past that, things were a little difficult and time consuming. I don't feel specifically tied to any one animal. Even for what animal influences there may be in my spiritual beliefs, there is no singular specie. Doesn't help that I have an appreciation and love for most animals (they're all amazing in their own way). I also didn't want to try to pick based off behavioral relations, again due to diversity; so much would apply in some way.

So I started hitting up random animal pictures on google. Images that felt like they stood out over others, I just saved to a folder without thinking on exact reasonings. As I did this I tried to think on the result, forming mental preferences as filters - wanted a mammal as a base, definitely paws/claws not hooves, tail that wasn't a whisp of fur or a bat and so on. I tried to start with the base shape and primary features first, then break down the details from there. Took a few weeks to sort and consider, but the image slowly came together in my head. Then it was just a matter of considering if it's something I'd like to see if i looked in a mirror, or through someone else's eyes; if it's something that I felt represented me.

I still wasn't anywhere near done until I saw my 'Sona sketched out in a few ways. Sure, not all of them came so close to my mental image - no bash to the artists and major kudos to all of you no matter how close or far. It gave me an idea of what impact my choices actually had, since things always sound different in theory. The creative toying of artists in adding little touches to their interpretations further aided this. It greatly helped to refine my view. Now I have no regrets over the choice. Oh, and for the nosy, the primary influences are Spotted Hyena, Red jackal, Florida Panther and Eastern Dragon.


----------



## Rowdy (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi! Sorry if I'm doing this wrong, this is my first post on a forum! But I chose my species recently after years and years of indecision over a snow leopard, a gryphon, a golden retriever, or a hyena. But then I got the sudden inspiration for the PERFECT species for me: luckdragon! The Neverending Story had always been one of the most important books to me, and luckdragons still have that canine feel that I identify with!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 7, 2017)

Eagles are pretty dope
Golden eagles are lit

Went with golden eagle


----------



## Prostapheresys (Jun 9, 2017)

I've been in the fandom a lot but initially I didn't actually have a fursona of my own, I simply followed the furry/anthro art because I liked it and still today I can't pick a particular favourite species (although there some that I like more of course).
Then I started pondering the idea of a fursona with a furry friend of mine who already had one and we both ended up looking for something representative of my personality and such. Eventually the Ouroboros struck me for its interesting mythos and its connection to alchemy, which I can't help but appreciate since I'm studying Chemistry xP


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 9, 2017)

I like insects, so I decided to find an insect that best suited my favorite things about insects. A robber fly was my best choice.


----------



## Rowdy (Jun 9, 2017)

Robber fly is possibly the coolest fursona choice I've ever seen


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Jun 9, 2017)

I love foxes so I chose my favorite animal.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 9, 2017)

Kurrundo the light fox said:


> I love foxes so I chose my favorite animal.


I know, right? We dah best! Foxes Unite!


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Jun 10, 2017)

Heck yes!! Fox pride!


----------



## SinFrame (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm the same way. I like so many things in many species so I have just come to creating a being who has a delicate balance between traits I admire or find interesting. I try not to go overboard but I do want to look unique.


----------



## SoushieChan (Jun 17, 2017)

It was very hard for me to choose my species. At first, I thought I was a mix between bunny and cat but then I have read more into the Fennec Fox and it is now going to become my Fursona even though she will mainly be in her Kitsunemimi form.


----------



## Hanklerfishy (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't think in the way 'fursona' but just use a OC to present me online. I went from a fox to jackalope to a fossa to a grackle back to the fossa to/and a cat. Only the fox was a 'fursona' the rest are just characters.


----------



## Norros (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm lazy, selfish, and love to sleep so the cat fits me perfectly. And Nebelung because among long-haired cats, I like them the most.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 18, 2017)

I put the things I liked about a few of my favorite animals into a blender, and then cut out/edited any parts that seemed unnecessary to me until I agreed with how it looked. Settling on one species would have been impossible as there are many I like, but I'm not the type to make several fursonas. I just wanted to have one personally, so I went with a hybrid. Now it's some sort of cross between a monkey and a lizard that I labeled as an alien, which I am happy with. If I didn't want to go through the process of creating an OC, I would have just gone for a Siberian Husky instead. Cause those eyes, that personality, and all the clean-up you have to do as they shed their fur all over your house. Best companion.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 19, 2017)

well, i had a sergal fursona with blue eyes and a green eyed kitsune but I honestly couldn't get into being a sergal so I decided to squish my sergal and kitsune together giving me a coyote with a green and a blue eye :3


----------



## INCtastic (Jun 21, 2017)

I always liked Digimon, watched nearly all of it - and I grew quite fond of the Vmon line, first only Vmon, later Flamedramon, stuck with that ubtil I entered the fandom and created my own variation: Incendramon
And after several years I am now at my current version of him and his twin sister Femacendramon, both are kinda my sona :3


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm a total nut for dragons so no surprise that's what mine is.
I doodled myself as a dragon for fun and inadvertently created a fursona without realizing the fur fandom existed.


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 22, 2017)

I've been told on many occasions that I'm very cat-like. So there we go.


----------



## dafox (Jun 23, 2017)

well, I just went off my personality. laid back, clever, and kind. so i went fox


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 23, 2017)

I always liked dragons because they're usually represented as strong, wise and confident, traits I aspired to develop in myself.
So, that's pretty much it


----------



## Taterbunny (Jun 24, 2017)

Reptiles are my favorite things to draw, but my first ever intro to the furry fandom was with an albino rabbit characters, so I felt very partial to rabbits also. I tried for years to shove my traits into raptors, bunnies, raptor-bunnies, but none just ever stuck. I tried to make them resemble myself in looks, it never took.
One day it hit me, a pathetic little lump flashed in my mind. It was like a manifestation of all my problems and worries. And thus, Tater was born, a personification of myself emotionally rather than physically. I blended traits of a rabbit and lizard in a way for it to look fearful and defenseless.

If you're having trouble deciding between species, try blending them in different ways. Maybe choose traits that fit your personality rather than looks and see how you like that. c:


----------



## DarithePomsky (Jun 26, 2017)

I've always wished of having a fursona that was small and adorable, but if annoyed had a good bite. I was scrolling through facebook 3 years ago when I ran across Pomskies which were a starting trend! I fell in love at first sight and thought "This is perfect!" and BAM that's when Dari was born.


----------



## Finian Wren (Jun 27, 2017)

Way back in the High School and University days, I attempted to  go with a generic ass canine.  At the time, I didn't think very much about what fit me best, and simply chose one out of the blue.  Completely lacking in originality, purpose, etc.  After University, I ended up falling from the fandom for a long while.  By the time I had returned, I really didn't feel like continuing what I had originally (plus I had memories of all those cringy times back in my youth).

So I sat down and thought about who I was now, and how I wanted the fursona to reflect that.  At the time, I viewed myself rather affectionate, curious, and easily spooked.  I thought on these traits for sometime and eventually settled on the Sugar Glider.  I personally felt they reflected those traits quite well, but also were cute/neat as all heck.

I have a second fursona, which isn't anything I feel is a part of myself, but what I desire in my partners.  She ended up taking the form of a spotted hyena as a result!


----------



## Sivath (Jun 27, 2017)

Finian Wren said:


> I have a second fursona, which isn't anything I feel is a part of myself, but what I desire in my partners. She ended up taking the form of a spotted hyena as a result!


Female hyenas are so cool. They're like bloody Dommes.


----------



## Mandragoras (Jun 27, 2017)

Something with a snout was given based on my earliest childhood experiences of feeling like I should have had one for whatever reason. The specific marten thing came after I adopted the username Sredni Vashtar elsewhere—it's one of my all-time favourite short stories, and again, has a resonance with my youth—after which my friends started making mustelid jokes; I realised that I identified pretty strongly with that particular branch of the carnivore tree, but that I had more of an aesthetic relationship with martens than polecats, although both are good.

My backup is a fruit bat because, as I've said elsewhere, I too am a gross smelly gay who leaves unfinished food everywhere. They also fit the cute snouted animal criterion, perhaps even more so than martens, but they're also even harder to draw well (wing mechanics and backwards legs are a bitch), so it's secondary.

I'm also not big on excessive flash, so most aspects of the species and concept are fairly restrained.


----------



## Sivath (Jun 28, 2017)

I just found my fursona!
I examined my phantom feelings; dexterous, mildly prehensile scaly tail, barbed tongue, fangs and claws, the way I want to slither forward but still have limbs, the way I fly in my dreams etc.
Then it just dawned on me.
Asian Dragons!
I love what they're called in ancient Korean too! 미르.
(There's no way I can properly write the ㅡ sound in English, though)


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jun 30, 2017)

I mashed together a bunch of animals I liked, and BAM, I got something that looks really cool.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jun 30, 2017)

mine came more from spiritual insight and meditation, at first i thought fox but as i went deeper i seen a wolf a larger wolf then normal, so i seen the dire wolf


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Jun 30, 2017)

Sivath said:


> I just found my fursona!
> I examined my phantom feelings; dexterous, mildly prehensile scaly tail, barbed tongue, fangs and claws, the way I want to slither forward but still have limbs, the way I fly in my dreams etc.
> Then it just dawned on me.
> Asian Dragons!
> ...



I think I heard of a phenomenon like that before. I personally don't believe in it, but it's called being otherkin, and has nothing to do with furries.


----------



## PhiloStar (Jun 30, 2017)

I got mine (A cat) from reading a book.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 30, 2017)

Sivath said:


> I just found my fursona!
> I examined my phantom feelings; dexterous, mildly prehensile scaly tail, barbed tongue, fangs and claws, the way I want to slither forward but still have limbs, the way I fly in my dreams etc.
> Then it just dawned on me.
> Asian Dragons!
> ...



Huh, that sounds more kin than anything, most furries dont analyze feelings to find that out, unless you outright feel those feelings are purely imaginitive and not literally you. Not saying you arent furry since the fandom is geared towards animals and dragons, just the way you went about discovering it as if you were one


----------



## Sivath (Jul 1, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Huh, that sounds more kin than anything, most furries dont analyze feelings to find that out, unless you outright feel those feelings are purely imaginitive and not literally you. Not saying you arent furry since the fandom is geared towards animals and dragons, just the way you went about discovering it as if you were one





Kipekee Reddington said:


> I think I heard of a phenomenon like that before. I personally don't believe in it, but it's called being otherkin, and has nothing to do with furries.


I'm not otherkin, because I recognise the phantom feelings as imaginative rather than real. It's something I've developed for fun, rather than something that just came to be. For example, I can feel phantom wings if I want to. From what I gathered, otherkin can't control their phantom feelings.
But I didn't know that furries don't get phantom feelings.
Don't you feel your fur and paws when you are in your fursona? Or are you and your fursona strictly separate?


----------



## Ivyy (Jul 1, 2017)

so many of my friends always joke that i am actually a cat because of my personality and mannerisms! i've also loved cats my whole life, so it really just made sense for me to be a cat. i've always felt like i've also been similar to foxes and wolves, but cats for the most part! i barely even had to make a decision of what i would be because it just felt like me as a cat was a given. so here i am!


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jul 1, 2017)

Wolves are my favourite animal and are a species I can relate to, so that was a major factor.

Ironically, despite dubbing my fursona an anthrowolf he looks more like a fox than a wolf.


----------



## ClinkertheLion (Jul 1, 2017)

Ive always liked Lions. However, after watching a few episodes of 'the lion man' i started to become interested in the White Lions. That interest built up over time and i had decided when i joined the fandom, the White Lion was top choice.


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jul 1, 2017)

Long story short, when I was a teen, there was a period in my life in which I was so frustrated with my peers and annoyed by society in general that, taking a note from my favorite absurdist comedy, I simply declared outright that I renounced my humanity and was, until further notice, a mongoose. I didn't do anything else with myself -- no stupid animal noises, no fake tail, no wardrobe change or believing I was destined or reincarnated to be this or that -- I just had a tendency to explain that the most probable reason I didn't get or care about something was because I gave up my humanity a year ago and became a mongoose, basically making me a species expat, and left it there.

At the start, I only chose the title of mongoose because it sounded funny. Once I began researching the species, I began to realize that hey, these things are actually pretty cool in a weird way, and there was a lot about them that I could see in myself, not in a spiritual sense, but in a more characteristic match-up kind of way, and that's how Habit happened.

As for back-bursting abberations, well, I drew something at random, somebody on this forum mistook it for my sona, and I just thought, "Hey, that's actually a pretty hilarious idea and would suiting up so much easier and more affordable," and adopted it as my secondary.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 1, 2017)

Sivath said:


> I'm not otherkin, because I recognise the phantom feelings as imaginative rather than real. It's something I've developed for fun, rather than something that just came to be. For example, I can feel phantom wings if I want to. From what I gathered, otherkin can't control their phantom feelings.
> But I didn't know that furries don't get phantom feelings.
> Don't you feel your fur and paws when you are in your fursona? Or are you and your fursona strictly separate?




Oh I've totally imagined having paws or a tail or being an animal, I just knew I felt like a wolf beforehand, not necessarily discovering I was a wolf by those feelings.

Thanks for the explanation, I get it now, still a very unique form of discovery, though


----------



## TheBeaver (Jul 2, 2017)

I just like the little guys and I'm always building or chewing on something. I thought it would be a good fit. 
I've been beaver for 10/11 years now


----------



## Tapeworm (Jul 3, 2017)

For Tape, I made his species and they're incredibly special to me.
Bakor, he's a babirusa/red river hog mix and with those I just used two of my favorite kinds of wild pig.


----------



## ilexdusk (Jul 3, 2017)

I like skunks.. they're cute and mean and have stinks when they wanna stink.. so I guess it's the closest animal to me


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Jul 4, 2017)

I adore rats, i had two (now just one, the other passed away a few weeks ago sadly :c) but i love them and they make me happy
and i feel like they fit my personality type too (curious, cuddly, cute and a little shy) so yeah! Also
My friend drew this pic of me as a rat *points at avatar* so i kinda went with that after i got her permission to use it as a base for my Fursona/OC (check out my full reference i drew myself on my FA profile)


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 5, 2017)

WOLVES- Ah ha ha, no. DRAGONS! I love dragons, maybe a bit much, but there was no way I wasn't going to have one as my main form! They're cool, strong, are known for being very smart, and can have magic! So why not?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 5, 2017)

I just like foxes and feel a deep connection with them, 
Personality-wise.
1: mischievous 
2: shy
3: prancing, prancing, prancing
4: I had(yes, had. I dyed it.) red hair, normal foxes have red fur.


----------



## Blight Hyaenodon (Jul 6, 2017)

Hmm well, I like prehistoric animals. The Hyaenodon called to me for a few reasons and mostly because it's just so different. They aren't even related to hyenas their name means hyena-tooth. I chose it because it called to me the most.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 6, 2017)

I didn't choose my fursona, my fursona chose me... O_O

LOL no seriously tho. I studied animals for a long time trying to find something that matched my personality and all that jazz, but nothing ever fit. Every fursona I made up just felt forced and I couldn't connect with them. Then one day I was writing a bio for this OC (that I had actually had for a while) and it just suddenly slapped me in the face. He was a species I liked, he had a design I enjoyed drawing, and I really connected with him. So why the heck wasn't I using him as my sona?!?! So I face-palmed myself and have been using Raz the Denkisaur as my sona ever since ^_^


----------



## AstralGhost (Jul 11, 2017)

I was always called a panda at work and I started to relate to them like being fluffy and eating a lot. Red pandas are more appealing so I chose that. Plus I like how uncommon they are


----------



## bizzmcsweets (Jul 11, 2017)

Well... im cute, sly, and crazy like a fox... soooooooo.... easy choice lol... plus hes wearing my clothes lol <<<<


----------



## modfox (Jul 11, 2017)

my friends said if I where ever an animal I would be a fox. and I like foxes.


----------



## Ryon (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm a Bation (Bat and a little bit of lion).
Specifically, I choosed a big-eared bat because:
1. I find them really cute, and a lot of people told me that I'm cute (and sometimes I think I am).
2. NIGHTLIFE. I prefer night to daylight.
3. I always wish we could fly.
And a little bit of lion because I always liked how magestic they look with their manes, so... yeah, my bat has a mane and a long tail with a fluffy hair ball at the end of it.

Ryon is my childish side. Energetic, funny, curious and likes to make new friends. And yeah, that's one side of me. I have another side that I want to show too, so that's why I'm thinking about doing a second fursona, because I have two oposite sides on my personality. So yeah, don't worry if you have more than one fursona, or maybe you can combine all of your characteristics in one, that depends on you.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 13, 2017)

Bats are cool, that's it


----------



## BuzzPaw (Jul 14, 2017)

Hypangon which is a Hyena, Red Panda and a Dragon. I've always liked the double/triple mixed species with bright colors. I wanted something that was cool looking but not too crazy or hard on the eyes. Had to tone it down and rethink it a few times but I really like the design that I have now


----------



## Crowish (Jul 21, 2017)

I chose a crow cause they are one of my favorite animals, and i feel a real attachment to birds and all other avians. My favorite animals are ducks, though.


----------



## insufferableCrab (Jul 21, 2017)

I don't want to be a crab, but I've been associating myself with the name insufferableCrab for about a year now, I don't have a fursona and I don't know if I should make one.


----------



## DapperWolf (Jul 21, 2017)

I once thought I should go with a lovely, big, powerful gryphon, seeing as how I've always loved gryphons. I drew and drew and drew, trying to get something that felt right. One day I took a pen and knocked out a sketch of a fat, fluffy, mohawked gryphon with a wolf's butt. I knew I had a winner when my family laughed at the drawing and said it was far more accurate as my online avatar.


----------



## Armin The Sabertooth (Jul 23, 2017)

I was just watching some videos of fursuiters, and suddenly i saw a sabertooth and i immediatlely thought "Holy shit if i ever become a furry thats what i am", because  i just found it really cool how you could be a pre-historic cat My tip is to just either think of some animal(s) you think are very special or cool, or to just scroll through a lot of drawings until you find a species you like?


----------



## Intuneric Nyx (Jul 23, 2017)

I had a character lying around whose story didn't really fit within her world anymore.  She wasn't a self-insert, but she was one of my first characters ever, so I'd gone and given her The Best Palette Ever because all of my early characters had to look Cool.  When I got into art and wanted a mascot like all my friends, I grabbed her.  She was a house cat back then.  That eventually felt a little lazy to me - she was a cat because I had a cat, read Warriors, and all my inspirations had cat sonas.  I tried dragons for a while and drew her as a wolf once before deciding that no, felines were definitely what I wanted.  Just not a house cat.  But I didn't really like big cats, either - their body structure is warped a bit with their size, and doesn't look quite as "cat" to me.  And I didn't like their muzzles.  Eventually, we moved back to my family's original home (some small town in tornado alley).  One night, a neighbor knocked on our door to warn us that a mountain lion had just crossed our yard and that we might want to watch our pets when we let them outside for a while.  I went on a research spree and I just kind of fell in love with them?  Their markings are beautiful and they're technically lesser cats and they have a huge range, which kind of reflected the way I moved around a lot as a kid.  So I drew up a mountain lion with natural markings tweaked to match The Best Palette Ever and tada, here we are.  I really like this a lot more than the house cat version and finally feel like I'm approaching a design I'll use permanently, or at least for a long while.  For me it was just a matter of finding something I liked to draw and look at a lot - namely, something I was proud of.  Something that I'd be eager to speak through.


----------



## Lamipelt (Jul 23, 2017)

Cat snek.


----------



## SparklyOwlGuts (Jul 23, 2017)

I found mine after like three years of straddling the fence of the furry fandom. I had my "fursona" as a pitohui/snow leopard gryphon for two of those years, but it didn't really click with me. I kept her as a background character in most of my OCs backstories. Now she is a he and really cool. 

Then I discovered owls.

I always knew they existed, but they were always at the back of my mind, and it wasn't until I saw a snowy owl in person that I knew that was the animal I connected with the most. I only recently finalized my design of her, and now I feel super content with it. It took me several stages of design, even trying out different types of owls before settling on the snowy owl.


----------



## greycreature (Jul 23, 2017)

Im very small and skinny and one day when I posted a full-body selfie, my friend commented "deer legs" and since then thats just what i went with


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jul 25, 2017)

I think I chose a Hawk just because I like flying. The idea of flight is always so fascinating, and the Red-Tailed Hawk seemed just to fit the best with me. I did change him a bit just to keep things interesting, but it's only slight feather color change and pattern changes.


----------



## BaxterKangaroo (Jul 25, 2017)

Most of my fursonas are just animals species I like and look cute. I am gonna make another one based on my personality.

Me being shy, slow witted but clever and mainly keep to myself all the time, I perfect animal is a mole.


----------



## LemonTea (Jul 25, 2017)

First it was a moth, because I love insects and entomology. 
But drawing moths is very hard, so I chose my second favorite animal. The goat! 
Goats suits my personality They are small, cute, and like to climb on stuff. And I'm just learning how to draw them.


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Jul 25, 2017)

Because raccoons are adorable as heck.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 26, 2017)

Lets see... I think I grew into loving wolves rather quickly. I was a lone wolf most of the time and kept to myself. My birthday falls on July and one of the additional gemstones for that month was the Moonstone. Chinese Zodiac of the Dog... I know there's something more.
I got it! My OC was originally a character in a story. I wanted him to be canine since of the above and having grown up with a dalmatian plush toy. I wanted my sona to be from a different time period in a furry universe, so I implied that furries weren't as diverse as they are now. I guess I thought he was to be a specific breed of wolf, an ancient ancestor of some sort. When he discovered the modern world, I stuck him in random clothing. I found a program that would let me create my sona to chat as him in character. I took the ancestoral species of the grey wolf and dressed him clothing I would wear these days, revamping his total appearance to be more like my own in body type. I mean, hell... We both look good in v-neck shirts.


----------



## KenoFurus (Jul 28, 2017)

I love reading all of these!!! It's amazing how different the community is. Definitely its own little microcosm of how diverse we all really are.  I'm also surprised I didn't see a lot of people say a canine of sorts since I feel like we all see a lot of those. (Maybe they just didn't see the thread haha)

Honestly I think the canines are adorable and yea, they definitely are a great intro to people getting into this fandom. That combined with the fact that the suits are easier to make, ergo cheaper, well....it's no wonder why it's chosen. 

Of course in saying that you're faced with the dilemma of wanting to be a special snowflake while still keeping some coin in your purse I had to make the decision.....

Mother freaking hybrid. 

I do relate to the wolf, but I definitely relate to the bear more. It's my Native American zodiac, I love to sleep, I love being alone, I love eating, I'll protect those close to me, and I'm such a fuzzy-buzzy-chunka-lunka it seemed perfect. 

I like the fantasy aspect of it though. It's not just "oh I like bears" I mean, it's the anthropomorphic idea. AU where anything goes. That's why I'm green with purple tribal paint and a purple and green Mohawk. 

If I'm going to escape, I'm going to do it with a bang.


----------



## MAN_BURD (Jul 28, 2017)

As a child I had a strange obsession with Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2. I look back now and laugh, but the atmosphere, the thrill of being Tony Hawk himself, drove my imagination wild. I dreamed of being Tony Hawk. I spent the allowance i got from cutting grass on (I'm not joking) a Tony Hawk shrine. My parents ridiculed me for these things but I ignored them. It's easy for a child to ignore arguments that mock their rabid infatuation with something.

But one day I woke up and found that that love died. At the start I tried to convince myself that I still loved Tony Hawk, but it was just a bit of a trough I was in. After time healed the immediate wounds I found that in reality I only loved the idea of a Tony Hawk, a majestic, carefree, yet aggressive guardian that can both assert and submit themselves. This is when I realized that all I loved from childhood were fleeting, and that my life was changing uncontrollably into something I couldn't imagine. In adulthood I love the concepts of what I loved in childhood due to Pavlovian associations, but I can never be a kid again. The Hawk is a memory, but a pleasant one.

That's why my fursona is a skateboard, in honor of Tony Hawk.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 28, 2017)

MAN_BURD said:


> As a child I had a strange obsession with Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2. I look back now and laugh, but the atmosphere, the thrill of being Tony Hawk himself, drove my imagination wild. I dreamed of being Tony Hawk. I spent the allowance i got from cutting grass on (I'm not joking) a Tony Hawk shrine. My parents ridiculed me for these things but I ignored them. It's easy for a child to ignore arguments that mock their rabid infatuation with something.
> 
> But one day I woke up and found that that love died. At the start I tried to convince myself that I still loved Tony Hawk, but it was just a bit of a trough I was in. After time healed the immediate wounds I found that in reality I only loved the idea of a Tony Hawk, a majestic, carefree, yet aggressive guardian that can both assert and submit themselves. This is when I realized that all I loved from childhood were fleeting, and that my life was changing uncontrollably into something I couldn't imagine. In adulthood I love the concepts of what I loved in childhood due to Pavlovian associations, but I can never be a kid again. The Hawk is a memory, but a pleasant one.
> 
> That's why my fursona is a skateboard, in honor of Tony Hawk.



Deep


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 28, 2017)

MAN_BURD said:


> As a child I had a strange obsession with Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2. I look back now and laugh, but the atmosphere, the thrill of being Tony Hawk himself, drove my imagination wild. I dreamed of being Tony Hawk. I spent the allowance i got from cutting grass on (I'm not joking) a Tony Hawk shrine. My parents ridiculed me for these things but I ignored them. It's easy for a child to ignore arguments that mock their rabid infatuation with something.
> 
> But one day I woke up and found that that love died. At the start I tried to convince myself that I still loved Tony Hawk, but it was just a bit of a trough I was in. After time healed the immediate wounds I found that in reality I only loved the idea of a Tony Hawk, a majestic, carefree, yet aggressive guardian that can both assert and submit themselves. This is when I realized that all I loved from childhood were fleeting, and that my life was changing uncontrollably into something I couldn't imagine. In adulthood I love the concepts of what I loved in childhood due to Pavlovian associations, but I can never be a kid again. The Hawk is a memory, but a pleasant one.
> 
> That's why my fursona is a skateboard, in honor of Tony Hawk.



.........if you could see the look on my face IRL as I read that, you'd be in amazement


----------



## Gurophilia (Jul 29, 2017)

Not dissin' anyone who're cats, but even though I love 'em to death, I felt like cats were too overdone for me. So, I picked the second best - a bat! A bumblebee bat to be precise, since their little noses look like upside-down hearts. <3

Still wound up with a cat tail because I'm weak, but...


----------



## Dorset (Aug 6, 2017)

I've always loved horses, so it seemed a natural. Never had him sketched up, as you can tell by the avatar. Maybe some day!


----------

